# CT 1 Sealant



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Has anyone used this sealant on their motorhome ?
It will set under water and claims to be the answer to all your problems .
The reason I ask is my motorhome needs a lot of joints re sealing and I just wondered if anyone has used this product.
It sets like rubber and is very flexible.
Apparently it is a good sealant but very difficult to remove if needed.
But would you ever need to remove it if it is so good?


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Used it to seal all the windows and doors on a new build house about 10 years ago - they are still good. Remembered about it about 3 years ago when the MH windows started leaking a bit , sealed around the outside , no problems since. It's nearly invisible stuff has no smell, and unlike ordinary silicone type products it's easy to apply and doesn't stick to your finger when you are smoothing/finishing. Not cheap though , think it was about £15 a tube . Never tried removing it .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

David David used to recommend it too, dunno where he went, useful chap.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

My mate rebuilt the whole side of his CI Carioca camper that had been soaking up water like a sponge using Sikaflex EBT+

He recommends it Screwfix sell it in various colours £7.39


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you all,


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I've recently used some CT1 on some external timber joints on my house and it seems pretty good and much as described. I was recommended it by a painter and used the clear version so it could be painted over in red, and is waterproof. so far so good!! I don't see why it wouldn't work in white for what you need.

there are so many sealants, grabs, fixings, silicones, etc these days, it's difficult to know sometimes what to use!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Most won't work on Polyester etc Sika and Stixall included, not seen one that will yet despite much research and phone calls to the various manufacturers.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Most won't work on Polyester etc Sika and Stixall included, not seen one that will yet despite much research and phone calls to the various manufacturers.


Why do you want to stick polyester, I had to throw my shirt away after using Stixall.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grr, bloody predictive text, Polyurethane and other similar materials, even the Thetford do not know any sealant for around a toilet, all they can provide is a sealing strip.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Polyurethane has always been a problem due to its oily nature so nothing sticks to it and painting is a waste of time unless you want to be touching up every week.
Shame it has got such a low melting point otherwise it would have been ideal for non stick pans.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Fatbudda you have hit the nail on the head.
Hundreds of sealants promising the world how do we mere mortals know what to use?
One thing I did read about CT1 is it does tend to discolour rapidly but does provide a good seal.
All the seals on my motorhome have deteriorated to hard crusty finish which is easily removed and as there is so many of them I thought I would research which is the best one that you would all recommend .
There are so many in the market it is difficult to know what to use.
The seals on my motorhome are sikaflex and have not lasted very long.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I have always used Hodgsons seam seal CV when re-fitting rooflights and windows etc, flexible and very good.


----------

